# Weight loss advice and sticking to a exercise regimen?



## Ravenciara (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi ladies! Any different input from any moms out there, or even anyone that have success weight loss stories would be appreciated!

I'm 30 and have 2 kids. I work full time, go to school full time, and am a wife/mom full time. I'm a stress eater, and it doesnt help that I have a desk job, AND when im rushing to class, I eat whats convinient and quick (not to mention how eating healthy can be sort of expensive, lol) I went from 124lbs at 5'4 to 155 at 5'4. I blew up with both kids, I was on the see-food diet, saw it, and ate it.  Unfortunetly for me my kids were both c sections, so I now have what I call perma pouch, lol.

Starting new year I want to start on a good diet, and exercise regimen. Any moms/students out there that are busy like me, and manage to stay on a regimen? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 1, 2009)

I go to the gym 5 days a week and run once a week. I like everything that I do so that's why I stick to it. I like the gym classes a lot and do one strength class and the rest are cardio. I strength train on my own once a week so I do it twice a week. Make little changes- try a new food or recipe once a week or find your favourite unhealthy ones and make them healthier. Nutrition is the most important. One over the top meal can ruin an entire day's worth of exercise. However since this is a lifestyle it;s going to happen sometimes and that's ok because it's what you do most days that matters. I mix up HIIT and steady state and have around 12-15 different workouts in rotation to avoid plateaus. I think writing down the calories you eat is important and having a scale is important for accuracy. Sometimes, especially when people start, they don't know what a portion is.


----------



## Ravenciara (Dec 1, 2009)

Its funny you mention that. When i first started dieting, I went cold turkey. No soda, just water, or crystal light, steamed veggies, fish, grilled meats, salads, with balasamic spritzer, I mean, it was hard to get used too, but within a month, I went from 168lbs (after I gave birth to my daughter) and dropped down to 150, then down to 145, and plateau'd. Chocolate, pizza, italian food, wings, pasta, are my biggest weakness! I'm Puerto Rican, so I grew up on Rice, beans, fried meats, so that's also hard to let go. For that time I was losing weight, I didn't completely deprive myself, if I had rice, I used one of those japanese style tiny bowls, if I had pizza, I had one slice, not 3... (trust me I can eat, lol)I tried to stay away from fast food, but if I had to have it, I'd get the small fries from McDonald's.. Only cause I didn't want to give in and have an over the top meal, then regret it!

I need to do more research, cause not only do I want to lose weight, it's more of a healthy lifestyle I want to live, and exercise, I get winded pretty easy. (Not good when you have 2 kids!)


----------



## kdemers1221 (Dec 1, 2009)

a little over a month ago I started working out and watching what I was eating. I'm not a mom but I am a full time student and I do work part-time so I'm busy. I have time warner cable and I started using their exercise on demand to work out. they have a ton of different work outs from so many different categories at lots of skill levels and time frames. i love jillian michaels and they have all 6 of her workout videos. honestly the thing that keeps me motivated is the results. I keep up with it for fear of gaining the weight back. its taken me till now to lose 11 lbs and I'm happy doing it slowly. don't expect results to fast I didn't lose anything for the first 2 weeks but then it just started slipping off slowly. I love Jillian Michaels  videos, especially the no more trouble zones, because its circuit training. its not cardio but it is constant strength training because you're keeping youre heart rate up you're burning calories. Its hard but i feel so great after its over. I haven't changed what i eat that much. i wasn't a horrible eater before i just don't keep my "trigger" foods around. i have a sweet tooth so i don't keep cookies, or cake or candy or anything i know that i could eat of a lot of in my apartment. start small. lifestyle changes are most effective when you do one thing at a time. so start healthy eating and then once you feel comfortable with that add in working out. progress from there.


----------



## Ravenciara (Dec 2, 2009)

I've never done any of those TV work out shows, maybe I should try one before I go shelling out money for a gym. It's so hard to get into a good eating, & work out regimen, but so easy to get off of one!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Dec 2, 2009)

try out the exercise on demand first. its a great way to see what you like and don't like without spending the money. also, they switch them out every couple months and add new ones so you won't get bored. and i agree it is hard to stay on track but you just have to do it for you and stick to it.


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 2, 2009)

I say find a thing you like and stick to it for at least a month. Don't get on the scale but twice a month and stop hating your body and sending it negative messages.

I have followed this myself. I work out 3x a week, drink only water, and started loving my body for what it has been through and what it can do, not beating it up because it doesn't look like I want it to. I have dropped 14 pounds in two month. 

And don't wait until the new year, start next week or tomorrow, even if you just start eating better, you will have made a decision to start somewhere and not put all this pressure on the new year.


----------



## Dennitsa (Dec 2, 2009)

I gained some weight when I moved to the current city I'm in. I saw a personal trainer and she told me to do strength training 2-3 times a week, circuit training one day a week and cardio (interval training) with ab work outs 2 times a week. And I also try to do yoga one day a week. When I used to thai box and do hot yoga I dropped inches pretty fast. Or maybe there are boot camps in your area. I did them before, they're great!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow! You have a super busy life compared to me and even I can't keep up a regular routine, lol!

But here are some suggestions that may work with your busy schedule:

Pack snacks for yourself throughout your busy day (veggies, fruits, nuts, trail mix, crackers). Binge eating is the bad habit that messes up your metabolism and influences you to eat fast/processed foods. By packing snacks, you can eat something while you're in class or work without starving yourself until the next chance you have to eat. 
Some activity is better than no activity. With your schedule it's probably really tough to get in a full workout, so go for a walk, bike ride, or play frisbee with your kids, that way you can multitask family time and getting some physical activity. 
Water, water, water! Instead of drinking coffee, tea, juice (sugary drinks), and pop, drink water. If water it's too plain for you, drink flavoured water. If you really need a caffeine kick, limit yourself to one or two teas or coffees a day. 
Stretch after your shower or bath. Your muscles will be passively warmed up so spend 10~20 minutes stretching your major muscle groups. This will help relieve stress, improve circulation, and help make your muscles longer and leaner. Hold each stretch for 20~30 seconds. 
Hope that helps for a busy mom/student/full-time worker!

<3


----------



## Ravenciara (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG, All you ladies have given me such great tips! Thanks so much! (all of you! seriously!) I'm a keep a lil log also of what i eat throughout the day too. I guess in a way it would be good so by the end of the day I see what I have consumed and what I should change. I will be keeping everyone posted 

*BIG HUGS and MANY THANKS*


----------



## Sass (Dec 3, 2009)

Prepare what you're going to eat tomorrow, tonight.  And to get some exercise in, take 20 mins in the evening and try out one of those 10 Minute Workout DVDs or The 30 Day Shred.  My story is here if you're interested.


----------



## ashmarie019 (Dec 4, 2009)

When I was a nanny I gained so much weight eating what the kids ate day after day.... cookies, cakes, chips, hot dogs and mac n cheese. And didn't I go and gain 50 lbs, yes 50. I was in a little bit of a depression at the time but no excuse not to take care of myself.

I got the kids to be my support system since I was with them 24/7. I would exercise by playing with them outside, playing their DanceDanceRevolution videogames, sports, and they even did exercise videos with me in the living room. This way you are still exercising but not taking any time away from your children.(although I am not sure how old your children are at the moment) But they can be a big help, they even took on my new eating habits wanting to help/learn to make healthier foods with me. 

Hope that helps, and good luck! Can't be easy though with work, school, children, and new weight loss routine to top it off...  But if you're holding down the first 3 alone you sound like supermom


----------



## Ravenciara (Dec 4, 2009)

@ Sass, Thanks hun, I will check it out!
@ Ashmarie109, That's one of the major problems I'm having right now, I'm eating what the kids eat at home! I told my hubby (cause he is a major factor in this too, anything healthy makes him about barf, and of coarse, he passes that to the kids...) I told him I will keep some chips as a snack for the kids, and a small case of ice cream, but I will be keeping fruits mostly for them at the house from now on. I take two online classes, and two at school. So by the time I get home from work it's almost 5:30, then I have cook, or throw something quick so I can get to my classes on certain days, or be sure I get online by a certain time.  I try to plan ahead most of the time, hubby helps with what he can, but hes the worst unhealthiest eater ever, and he will in turn give it to the kids... So I'm trying to change it not only for myself but for the family... It's sooo not easy when you have a ton of picky eaters, lol. My kids are 9, 5 and 19 months. It's easy to give in when your exhuasted! But the kids do love the wii, I will definitely be incorporating an exercise video game with them and get myself involved!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 4, 2009)

please don't feed your kids foods you deem unhealthy for yourself (chips, ice cream, etc.)
It's one thing to give them a treat, but another entirely to have crap food in the house for them.  Picky eaters can have their palettes changed, but honestly, removing the option makes many a picky eater a LOT less finicky.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 4, 2009)

Try batch cooking or get stuff prepared so you won't have to do as much. Also maybe talk to your husband about his attitude toward food. It's not beneficial to your kids at all for them to hear that.


----------

